# Cricut Machines?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I think I want to get a Cricut for Piper for Christmas. Do any of you have experience with these? Our babysitter brings hers over, and they play with it for hours...and as much as Piper plays school and scrapbooks and stuff, I thought it would be perfect. Here's the problem...I'm not sure which one to get. It seems like the smaller one would be sufficient for her, but a lady at Hobby Lobby yesterday made it seem like getting the smaller one would basically be stupid because of all the different things the bigger one can do. The price difference between the big and small is pretty big ($299 for the big one as opposed to $129 for the small one). If you all have experience and can offer some advice, I'd be VERY happy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't scrapbook or anything but I think they're so cool! I'm definitely a Martha Stewart wannabe....well, except for that insider trading/jail stuff. :wink:


----------

